# IM153-2 meldet "ACK negative, no service started (RS)"



## ob100 (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein interessantes Phänomen mit IM153-2 von Siemens (153-2BA02-0XB0) am CP443-5Ext. Im Segment laufen viele andere Slaves - alles gut. 153-2 gibt es auch mehrfach - alle haben ein Problem.

Wenn der DP-Master eine eingebaute DP-Schnittstelle einer CPU 417 ist, oder einfach mein Profibus Tester - geht IM153-2 wuderbar.

Wenn aber ein CP443-5Ext den Master spielt, kommt es nicht zum Datenaustausch. Der CP meint dann:
- Unplausible Antwort vom DP-Slave erhalten <--------------????
- Ansprechüberwachung aktiviert
- DP-Slave noch nicht für den Datenaustausch bereit
- DP-Slave muß neu parametriert werden 

Ich habe den Datenverkehr abgehört und siehe da! Der Slave wird entdeckt, parametriert, konfiguriert - alles o.k. Wenn es aber zum Datenaustausch kommt, antwortet er dem Master: "ACK negative, no service started (RS)" (Funktionscode 3).

"Schlechter" und "guter" Master unterscheiden sich in dem "schlechter" Master beim Parametrieren neben normalen LOCK (du gehörst mir) auch SYNC und FREEZE requestet. Ich weiss nicht, ob es darauf ankommt.

Wer hat ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?


----------



## ob100 (1 Juli 2011)

*Global Control war's*

Das Problem wurde gelöst.
Alle SDBs löschen. HW-Config, NetPro, GlobalData, IMAP erneut übersetzen.


----------

